# Online Sharpening Tutorial Videos?



## blanks (May 15, 2017)

Anyone have any recommendations on good videos on sharpening knives on stones?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## malexthekid (May 15, 2017)

Jon from Japanese Knife Imports has a great series


----------



## Matus (May 15, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Jon from Japanese Knife Imports has a great series



*THIS* is Jon's knife sharpening playlist on YT.


----------



## malexthekid (May 15, 2017)

Matus said:


> *THIS* is Jon's knife sharpening playlist on YT.



Thanks for linking that.


----------



## krx927 (May 15, 2017)

Matus said:


> *THIS* is Jon's knife sharpening playlist on YT.



Definitely this!

Jon: I remember reading somewhere that you find a new method for sharpening a tip and that you will post new video. I would surely like to see it!


----------



## milkbaby (May 15, 2017)

IMHO, Jon's videos are the clearest and explain things in easy to understand ways. He explains the whys which a lot of people don't. There are a LOT of terrible sharpening videos out there, so beware.

I also learned very useful info about pressure and deburring from Peter Nolan's online articles. I saw he and Jon are teaming up for a series of "sharpening school" articles for a knife website somewhere.


----------



## frog13 (May 15, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> IMHO, Jon's videos are the clearest and explain things in easy to understand ways. He explains the whys which a lot of people don't. There are a LOT of terrible sharpening videos out there, so beware.
> 
> I also learned very useful info about pressure and deburring from Peter Nolan's online articles. I saw he and Jon are teaming up for a series of "sharpening school" articles for a knife website somewhere.



They just posted the beginning of the video series, I got notification today. I like both Jon and Peter's videos, if you watch more than those it is probably overkill and may even confuse some. It's at Knife Planet, I don't know why I can't post the link


----------



## scott.livesey (May 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/user/CliffStamp/videos no burr sharpening
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqPiMuZ82IxI9nkWZcpWifg/videos burr and no burr sharpening


----------



## StonedEdge (May 15, 2017)

The trick is to take the fundamentals from the better vids/authors and forget the rest. Trying to copy someone's exact methodology step for step, as well as reading/watching too many videos will leave you confused and overwhelmed. Take the basics and work up from them using time, patience and your own intuition. Above all, always learn from your mistakes and be your own harshest critic. You'll be a sharpening wiz in no time. Don't be afraid, 99% of mistakes on the stones can be corrected rather easily.

Edit: above all, relax and HAVE FUN


----------



## Ruso (May 15, 2017)

frog13 said:


> They just posted the beginning of the video series, I got notification today. I like both Jon and Peter's videos, if you watch more than those it is probably overkill and may even confuse some. It's at Knife Planet, I don't know why I can't post the link



Can you share the link via PM?


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2017)

krx927 said:


> Definitely this!
> 
> Jon: I remember reading somewhere that you find a new method for sharpening a tip and that you will post new video. I would surely like to see it!



i really do need to get around to new videos soon... i've got no excuse now other than being busy with sharpening and sharpening classes... got the camera, got the lights, got the microphone stuff... just being lazy


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Can you share the link via PM?



oh yeah... i'm about to start on some of this stuff too


----------



## blanks (May 16, 2017)

I really appreciate the input!

I have always been scared of messing up my knives in the sharpening process, but I am definitely interested in doing things myself.

I currently have one of the green 1k naiwan? stones... Would that be a good stone to start on or will there be other things that I should look into before starting?


----------



## Krassi (May 16, 2017)

+1 for StonedEdges Comment. I would recommentd the same.. Check out different stuff , try it , and the stuff that works best for you is the right one.. And practice and dondt give up on the first try.. and you cant fck up so hard that the knife explodes.. its a piece of steel only.


----------



## nslng (May 16, 2017)

I have learned the theory from Vincent 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsSxXLQSZIe__A5THcrFGto9_PSkXWiN6

After that I have watched more sharpening videos (more like product review from Ricky, but it's more fun with his videos )
https://www.youtube.com/user/RykYtran/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOluHMoKJ6CrS0kcybhaThg

Pete Nowian give quite good tutorials on sharpening also 
https://www.youtube.com/user/HalifaxSharpenerPete/videos

I think the most important for knife sharpening is get your hands dirty, ruining the sharpness the knife a few times, knowing some key points with sharpening (raising a burr, de-burr, stropping on the stone and newspapers afterwards). Then you should be able to push cut paper with a 320 grid stone


----------



## _PixelNinja (May 16, 2017)

JBroida said:


> i really do need to get around to new videos soon... i've got no excuse now other than being busy with sharpening and sharpening classes... got the camera, got the lights, got the microphone stuff... just being lazy



Go Jon ! Do dem videos ! Go Jon ! Do dem videos ! You want it ! We want it ! GOOOOOOOOOOO JON !










Spoiler



Pretty pretty please when you have time Sir.


----------



## valgard (May 16, 2017)

:spitcoffee: :lmao:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 16, 2017)

Yea I saw a few videos by peter and it became apparent quickly that he ain't no Jon "mofo master sharpener" Brodia. Way way way too much gibberish. He might be a nice guy but why does he think he's qualified to be an expert and sharpening because he can get a knife sharp? For me sharpening has been very simple. Do everything that Jon says and nothing else. Agree there are a lot of ways to get a knife sharp but why would you want to make it more complicated than it is?


----------



## StonedEdge (May 16, 2017)

Once again, take what works for you and ditch the rest. Limiting yourself to only 1 person's methodology can ultimately be limiting to you. If you stop and think for a moment you will see that between Jon and Peter they use the same underlying principles. How they arrive to a finished product is different. No two sharpeners use 100% the same technique. Lastly, I haven't once heard or read Peter say he's a master sharpener. I have, however, seen him say he's far away from perfecting his knife sharpening skills.


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Yea I saw a few videos by peter and it became apparent quickly that he ain't no Jon "mofo master sharpener" Brodia. Way way way too much gibberish. He might be a nice guy but why does he think he's qualified to be an expert and sharpening because he can get a knife sharp? For me sharpening has been very simple. Do everything that Jon says and nothing else. Agree there are a lot of ways to get a knife sharp but why would you want to make it more complicated than it is?



kind of like stonededge said, I talked to Peter about sharpening from time to time (more often lately than before, we've been talking for quite some time) and I've never heard him talk about himself with regard to being a master. For him, it's about learning and bringing people along in his journey of learning how to sharpen. In many ways, he incorporates a lot of the things that I talk about. But let's not forget that I'm in the same shoes The concepts that I teach are those of my Masters. Very little that I talk about are things that I have come up with on my own. A lot of it is passing along information that has been passed down to me, though I do try and pass along information in a different way than many other people do. Anyways, Peter has made a point of educating himself, and he has an approach this seems to be very user-friendly and approachable for people just getting started in sharpening. I'm really looking forward to working on this with him It should be a lot of fun. If you guys have ideas or thoughts about it, feel free to email me or him and we'll see what we can do to incorporate those ideas.

Also, for what it's worth, Peter has been sharpening knives for longer than I have been alive. Although not all of that sharpening has been done in a way that makes sense for Japanese kitchen knives, he is just as qualified as many other people making videos on YouTube about sharpening In fact, more so than most of them.


----------



## malexthekid (May 16, 2017)

I do love how fanboy we all are about which youtube videos we learnt from.

Though I will say Jons appear to me to be the best educational set on the web. Explains all thw concept as he goes and teaches in steps rather than just sharpening a knife and saying this is how its done.

And if you get the chance take a class with him. It is next level learning... just be careful of he offers you a matcha latte... you won't sleep the same for days


----------



## Matus (May 17, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Once again, take what works for you and ditch the rest.



+1. That goes for ANY advice or guidance one may be looking for in life.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 17, 2017)

We'll this approach for beginners is going to make them frustrated quick. There are just too many variables to consider. We all learned our alphabet in one language before we spoke words. 

I would never suggest to a noob sharpener, hey go learn from joe, sam and harry and figure out for yourself what works best. Seems like good advise for insanity. 

I say, learn from one master first, then only after successfully practicing "waxing-on and waxing-off" and can execute the one footed flying Crane kick, should one attempt another sharpening style.


----------



## StonedEdge (May 17, 2017)

For one, different knives and equipment require different sharpening styles right off the bat. Two, there is no single "correct" way of sharpening anything. Three, trial and error as well as repetition are the only way to learn any new physical skillset. Not disagreeing completely with you but to claim that studying some basic principles (the alphabet in your analogy) and then playing around with how you apply those principles in order to find methodologies that jive with your own personal mental/physical/intuitive composition and the equipment that is available to you leads to confusion and insanity, to me, doesn't add up......Of course, who am I to say that painting by numbers isn't the only way to create a worthwhile painting.


----------



## malexthekid (May 17, 2017)

But see your statement there at the end is key...

Paint by numbers isn't the only way to create a worthwhile painting. But is almost guarantees it if you follow the instructions.

I think in the first instance Mucho is right. Doesn't have to be Jon's way, though i do think he provides the most comprehensive and easy to follow tutorials. But find one that works for you, it may take 2 or 3 "masters" or styles. And once you can consistently get a good edge then go looking for the things you can add or change to improve your results


----------



## nutmeg (May 18, 2017)

I learn many things with Youtube videos and think the people do the best as they can to transmit their knowledge.
Professional sharpeners have the advantage of having to do it correctly in a short time if they want to keep their customers and earn money. 

Maybe I should search better but I believe the evaluation of an existing edge, concentration, consistency in angle and pressure are the key but not often shown.


----------



## Marek07 (May 19, 2017)

Totally agree that evaluating the existing edge is essential yet often overlooked - especially on knives other than one's own. Guessing it's probably de rigueur for professional sharpeners.


----------



## scott.livesey (May 19, 2017)

my advise to anyone starting to sharpen is get an easy to sharpen knife(thinking Old Hickory paring or Hyde 4" square point), a Norton economy stone and some oil. No matter who you watch, the basics are the same. Mark the edge with a shapie, hold the blade at an angle, move blade across an abrasive surface, repeat for a number of times, examine the edge, repeat.


----------



## fatboylim (May 19, 2017)

scott.livesey said:


> my advise to anyone starting to sharpen is get an easy to sharpen knife(thinking Old Hickory paring or Hyde 4" square point), a Norton economy stone and some oil. No matter who you watch, the basics are the same. Mark the edge with a shapie, hold the blade at an angle, move blade across an abrasive surface, repeat for a number of times, examine the edge, repeat.



+1 on easy to sharpen knives. I started sharpening on nakiri to avoid tip work early on. Now gyutos are little effort.


----------



## scott.livesey (May 19, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> +1 on easy to sharpen knives. I started sharpening on nakiri to avoid tip work early on. Now gyutos are little effort.



my other point is how upset are you going to be if you put bad scratches or an uneven bevel on a $10 knife. best to learn the basics there then on you expensive gunaslicewe


----------

